# Negative HPT after positive Beta



## bicyclette (Jul 4, 2017)

I'm 10dp5dt. Had been feeling quietly optimistic, as had quite a few symptoms and generally just feeling 'different' from last failed IVF cycle. Anyway, I had my test date yesterday and got a call that it was positive. Nurse said it was 78 miU hcg, at 4 weeks. Because I'm an anxiety bunny, I did a HPT today (an internet cheapie that is supposed to detect under 10 miU hcg) and it came up blank. It could have had a tiny squinter, but basically nothing clear. Now I'm terrified that it's a chemical. We've been trying so long. I guess it could have been a faulty test and it was mid-afternoon urine after lots of water, but...I just feel really awful, like it's going to fail now. Next blood test is in 3 days. Any one have similar experience with positive outcome. Clutching at straws...


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi there

Congratulations on your bfp. Internet cheapies shouldn't be trusted really. Buy yourself a decent one and have faith in the Beta hcg result, 78 is a good number so doesn't sound like a chemical to me.

Good luck x


----------



## bicyclette (Jul 4, 2017)

Thanks so much for your reply, Artypants - this really reassured me. I think I'm going to step away from the HPTs entirely. If this pregnancy hasn't taken, I think I'd prefer to hear it from a nurse over the phone. I'm so used to HPTs being the bearer of bad news. Realistically I'm going to be stressing until I get the next beta (after which I'm sure the goalposts of anxiety will switch to first scan, etc), so am just going to try taking it a day at a time. Sounds far easier than it is in practice. Thanks again for taking the time to post - really means a lot. Fingers firmly crossed...


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

I think that's a very good idea, hpts can be very addictive for the wrong reasons, beta tests are the best way of understanding whats going on so hang in there and fingers crossed for a good rise in numbers


----------



## bicyclette (Jul 4, 2017)

Had my second beta draw today and am now just waiting for results. This feels harder than the first call in some ways. I can easily find evidence for both outcomes - symptoms coming and going, etc. This is such a freaking rollercoaster. Just think it's going to be harder to face failure after this brief glimpse of hope.


----------



## bicyclette (Jul 4, 2017)

Just thought I'd update in case anyone else had the same experience. I had my second beta test at 13dp5dt and had a good rise, to 510 miU. Not out of the woods yet, and still facing quite a bit of anxiety after two early losses - but definitely something that should have been picked up by the HPT. Don't trust internet cheapies!


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Congratulations that's brilliant news. Thank you for updating and good luck with your pregnancy 

Xxx


----------

